# They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-ha...



## hopeandjoy (Jul 1, 2009)

I just read Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles Chapter 223. And my mind just broke. What. The. Fuck. Is. Going. On? R!Syaoran is the son of C!Syaoran and C!Sakura. Which means he's his own father. I think. It's not that clear. And the art just got a bit better for some reason. I... I just don't know any more. I just don't know anymore. 

Ijustdon'tknowanymore. 

IjUsTdOn'TkNoWaNyMoRe. 

IJUSTDON'TKNOWANYMORE. 

IJUSTDON'TKNOWANYMORE! 

_IJUSTDON'TKNOWANYMORE!_ 

_*IJUSTDON'TKNOWANYMORE!*_ 

HEHEHEHEHEHE! AHAHAHAHAHAHA! OHOHOHOH- *shot* *taken away*


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 1, 2009)

i would have no idea.

but it sounds kinda weird.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 1, 2009)

what the fuck IS this thread about anyway

i guess the joke's on me


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 3, 2009)

Dude, CLAMP.

It can't be explained.


----------

